# Post pics of your cars!



## CaysE

I know I'm kinda new but I've been reading quite a bit on this forum to get my aquarium going. So I found the off-topic forum here and am surprised there's no "post your car pics" thread!  Let's get started!

'03 Focus SVT:









and '92 Camaro RS:









Post em up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cichlid Man

CaysE where's your number plate?lol
Here's mine:


----------



## Guest

Agent Jack Bauer, we have a situation. We have just received intelligence about a red Ford Focus driving around without a license plate. Clearly this is a terrorist at work. Who else would take off their front license plate? Gather a team of agents and TAKE THIS PERSON DOWN!

Oh yeah, this is how I used to get around. When my camera's batteries are done charging, I'll get some pics of my current transportation.


----------



## leveldrummer




----------



## msdolittle

A ducati!!!!! Dude, you've been slaying me with your sense of humor and now I find out you (used to) drive a ducati?? Where were ya when I was single?!

Hm.......I should post a pic of my car. The only one I have is right after the idiot Champion window guy HIT it. Yes, he hit my Yukon Denali right in my driveway, backed straight into the mother........ I'll post the pic later. I could have puked.


----------



## tonkstoy2003

My '05 Rendezvous


----------



## Guest

1997 hyundai elantra
















2002 pontiac sunfire(beater)








1997 chevy silverado,3dr


----------



## Guest

My '05 Mazda 6


----------



## Osiris

OO a mazda 6! them things are sweet. 

I will have to shine up my car this weekend polish the rims clean the hood scoops out and go take some pics


----------



## BIT01

I would post a pic but I really don't feel like resizing them but I have a '95 Celica GT(st202)


----------



## Guest

> them things are sweet


I agree. I love my car. I've only had it a month....bought it used of course. Zoom zoom zoom....


----------



## Laura Ann

1994 BMW 740i
2005 Strada RX8










God i love my BMW.....


----------



## i have crabs

72 elcamino


----------



## JandaSeve

WOW!!!! That's sweet!!!!!!!! 

Here's mine....











My hubby's......


----------



## Ghetto




----------



## Guest

Cute little one you got there Jandaseve.


----------



## MaryPa

Oh how I hate bragging,but here`s my baby!!!


----------



## JandaSeve

bus boat???


----------



## mrmoby

My Ranger is too dirty and uninteresting.......so here is the begining of my hot rod project......


1969 Olds 350


----------



## BV77

*cars*

my big car








my small car


----------



## MaryPa

Ok I cheated and got the pic online. I just wanted something pretty to post too. :angel:


----------



## CrystalRose

My explorer....Gonna try to take a better pic of it later lol.










Hubbys "*******" truck......










Hubbys BIG truck.....


----------



## Osiris

Hey Crystal, think could let me drive the BIG truck? I swear i have a CDL


----------



## CrystalRose

hehehe Sure Marty ;-)....Do I get to take pictures? :razz:


----------



## Osiris

No pics! Think i need my ex g/f's to find me on here, geez man's gotta have sanctuary somewhere


----------



## Ron the handyman

MalawianPro said:


> No pics! Think i need my ex g/f's to find me on here, geez man's gotta have sanctuary somewhere


LOL R.


----------



## CrystalRose

MalawianPro said:


> No pics! Think i need my ex g/f's to find me on here, geez man's gotta have sanctuary somewhere


Ok ok fine.....I shall continue to protect your identity....for a price...


----------



## Ripley

Uhh... Sorry, no pictures. But, I have an '05 Pontiac Sunfire in 'Sport Red Metallic' aka burgundy. It's a four door with a spoiler... I'm sure you've all seen a couple dozen (at least) like it. So... Yeah.


----------



## vinimack720

heres a pic of my 1991 acura integra, or "the teg" as i like to call it.
cant get the image to show up... so heres a link

http://community.webshots.com/photo/513107906/2233827070081943010dCCsbi#


----------



## ORCA.

Don't use cages, this is my transport.
Kawasaki zx12r.


----------



## Osiris

Very cool Orca, now don't lie what's top speed had it up to?


----------



## joe kool

here's mine:


OH ... and "mine" in a few years ... hopefully


----------



## ORCA.

MP,
I've had her at 330km/h on the speedo, 
but with speedo error true speed was around 295km/h.


----------



## goodie

Glad to see the bikes! 

Heres my 1995 ZX6R and 2004 Honda Element.


----------



## Lydia

Here's my ride...someone is detailing it for me.


----------



## always35

Hi guys
here is a pic of my megane coupe convertible , well actually mine is red with black and red leather seats its awesome!!!!!!!!!:fish: 



always


----------



## fish_doc

Lydia - You have my dream car! 
That would look great in the driveway with a pool liner in the back. Think of the possibilities on what you could keep then.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Yeah! Like a couple of killer whales!


----------



## Guest

Once I turn 16 (may 4th) I'm going to get this truck







its a 1990 white ford ranger. I got this pic off google as the truck right now is in a different city, but in september I'm having somebody pick it up for me. I was kinda hoping for a dodge neon sxt at least or maybe even a dodge charger or something. But you gotta settle with what ya get huh? LOL


----------



## IloveCichlids

I have a 2005 Chevy Silverado, Silver Birch in color, tinted windows and a sweet stereo. Pics later as it is dark now.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

ORCA, GOODIE.. LOVE the crotch rockets! Nice colors too BTW.

Joe Cool.. where are you at in that pic?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Well since I dont have a car... Heres my sisters.. 
I know, you can barley see the car buttt ill get a better pic later
Red G.Prix, 2 dr, tints, 20's, new exhaust, pontiac sticker


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Man i fell like every time i leave a comment the thread just stops! ha maybe i should dissapear for a little!


----------



## Bear

2005 Sterling Silver Hyundai Tiburon GT V6 (these pics w/ out my new crossdrilled and slotted rotors)


----------



## Ron the handyman

AshleytheGreat said:


> Man i fell like every time i leave a comment the thread just stops! ha maybe i should dissapear for a little!


Same thing with me all is good  R.


----------



## CaysE

|V|][{|-|/\[-|_ said:


> Agent Jack Bauer, we have a situation. We have just received intelligence about a red Ford Focus driving around without a license plate...


I think front plates kill the look of any car. Everyone should take theirs off!


----------



## harif87

Heres my car....well it was my car, lease was up about 2 weeks ago, but now i got the Infinity FX 45, lost the pic of the new infinity (deleted it from photbucket, n now im at work) but here is my old baby.


----------



## CaysE

You got rid of that for a freakin FX-45???!? What is wrong with you!! Awesome ride.


----------



## Guest

Sweet BMW harif! I'm thinking the same thing Cayse is....why not lease that one again?!?


----------



## harif87

i totally would, i loved that car and still do but now BMW has their new 3 series out which i think looks like crap.... also was in the mood for a SUV...that plus i love the sound of the muffler lol


----------



## CaysE

harif87 said:


> i totally would, i loved that car and still do but now BMW has their new 3 series out which i think looks like crap.... also was in the mood for a SUV...that plus i love the sound of the muffler lol


:chair: sorry for beating you senseless


----------



## harif87

loll was that for the SUV thing or for calling the new 3 series ugly?


----------



## CaysE

The SUV thing and justifying it with the exhaust note. Sounds like a G35 is what you should be in!


----------



## harif87

Yeah well let me say that the exhaust wasnt exactly the deciding factor lol Ive read good things about the FX, but the G 35 is old and it doesnt have the shape thats worthy to be remembered for too long....


----------



## Guest

Dude, the G35 may be old, but I still like it.

I also like the new Lexus IS250 and IS350...if I had the money to lease any car I like, I'd pick one of those....awesome looking cars!


----------



## harif87

The only thing cool about them is the dashboard, i dont like the look of it, too plain IMHO. If you want to spend money on a car get an SL500 lol


----------



## joe kool

AshleytheGreat said:


> Joe Cool.. where are you at in that pic?


Darlington drag strip


----------



## fish_doc

AshleytheGreat said:


> Man i fell like every time i leave a comment the thread just stops! ha maybe i should dissapear for a little!


We were just suprised that someone that looks as nice as you could also have a good looking sister. 

Does that make you feel a little better?


----------



## CaysE

I think it's more the ridiculously huge signature with swastikas. :admin:


----------



## Osiris

AshleytheGreat said:


> Well since I dont have a car... Heres my sisters..
> I know, you can barley see the car buttt ill get a better pic later
> Red G.Prix, 2 dr, tints, 20's, new exhaust, pontiac sticker


 

Im gonna wait for the butt photo!


----------



## ghostangelhunny

Me and the b/f's baby!


----------



## Osiris

He's got a sweet ride, has he made any modifications to the engine bay?


----------



## ghostangelhunny

Sorry i posted it twice didnt think it went through the first time so i took it off


----------



## ghostangelhunny

Nah not yet I think he plans on doing some stuff to it not sure what though. See he is in a band and getting ready to go on tour so he doesn't do much anymore but book shows and all that fun stuff...lol


----------



## Screamin_99

Here is my old car that I still own but she is wrecked 










1995 Firebird..



my new whip, 


























(yes I know it has a scratch that is kinda big on the passenger headlight  ) but anyway. 99 Firebird, T-Tops, PW,PDL,PM,PS. A4 with Y87 performance package and W68 Apperance package. 3.42 rear gear with a Limited slip differantial (included in the Y87) I pulled the factory door molding and rear seats, put in two 15 inch fosgate subs but I pulled them for the weight, I removed the spare tire and jack.) soon to add a full exhaust from headers back and then full intake with a N/A camshaft and a 150shot :roll: ) 


sorry I just love my car


----------



## CaysE

F-bodies for the win!


----------



## CaysE

BUMP. Let's see some more rides. =)


----------



## malawigirl

I'm very new to this site, hi all! Here is a pic of my summer runner


----------



## CaysE

Hot Saleen!


----------



## Guest

Are you malawianpro's GF malawigirl? lol


----------



## malawigirl

Thanks

LOL, nobodies girlfriend....happily married!!!


----------



## Osiris

she happy cuz got me here 

Yea she got a sweet ride, no top to it for interference :lol:


----------



## robyn

as soon as i learn 2 drive - no1 will tach me - and get my drivers (ie.when i turn 18) im gna buy myself a car. something with 4 doors that moves


----------



## Osiris

I be hookin up ya'll with some pics later tonite  finally shined up the car and took some pics.


----------



## Osiris

Here's my ride:










Everything is still stock on it, I am still ordering new things in for it, then in one day begin modifying it  Windows, Chrome grills, headlights, decals, tires, euro lights etc.


----------



## Gump

Here are two pics of my 04 neon. I also have a 98 eclipse that i drive to work.

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/SRT08-09-051.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/005.jpg


----------



## Cichlid Man

Here's my latest addition. A 300c hemi.
Not brand new, but still looking fine.lol


----------



## CaysE

Put some tint and coilovers on that 300C and call it a day! Very nice...


----------



## CaysE

Gump said:


> Here are two pics of my 04 neon. I also have a 98 eclipse that i drive to work.
> 
> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/SRT08-09-051.jpg
> 
> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/005.jpg


It's always shocking how big that intercooler is on the SRT4. :mrgreen: <--Envy


----------



## fish_doc

My dream car.


----------



## Gump

CaysE said:


> It's always shocking how big that intercooler is on the SRT4. :mrgreen: <--Envy



Its not stock. the one in the pic is twice the height and 1.5" deeper. I think i like it more for its looks than its functionality.


----------



## malawigirl

Nice looking cars....


----------



## A sly Guy

i have to many to post pics of
92 ford bronco/ for sale
86 ford f150
84 ford f150/ for sale
93 ford escort
96 plymouth mini van aka urban assualt vehicle
01 kia optima
81 firebird
1986 yamaha radian/ for sale
1995 yamaha yzf 600
1959 morris minor coupe
1960 morris minor coupe/ for sale


----------



## Guest

Dang, you must be rich a sly guy, how do you afford the taxes and stuff on all those cars?

Nice dream car fish doc. lol


----------



## Osiris

There isnt any taxes on cars, just registration which isnt that much a year for each car.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Wish I lived in America. (Or much better, wish it was like that over here). Then again, you don't need to tax cars like M. Minors. But the bigger and newer the car, the more you have to pay.


----------



## Guest

Oh sorry, for some reason I thought there were taxes for it. lol


----------



## fish_doc

Where I live insurance is required if you drive the car. The city will ticket you if you have a car on your property without updated plates And a city sticker for the windshield of each car. 

Insurance cost vary per car.
License plates are $78 a car every year
City Stickers are $15 per car and $20 for truck/van per year.

I have a
78 Jeep CJ5 Golden Eagle
89 Mustang Convertible LX
91 Plymouth Sundance
02 Saturn SL1


----------



## Osiris

Ha try being 22 male and paying insurance on a sports car *faints*


----------



## A sly Guy

well where i am at i am in the country so i dont have to worry about having them all licensed i usually start and stop insuranceon different ones through out the year like drop insurance on firebird in winter put on 1 of the trucks and the morris minors arnet licensed yet still redoing them i will try to get some pics of them up. and bike plates are super cheap and have them paid off so i just keep liability. and i do have to pay taxes on them but the county i live in rates them pretty low since i only have one over year 2000. and i usually find cars real chep that need stuff then fix them. like my 84 f150 sold cause it wouldnt run anymore baught for 200 bucks put a new carb on and ready to go


----------



## Gump

MalawianPro said:


> Ha try being 22 male and paying insurance on a sports car *faints*



humm i wouldnt consider your car a sports car. even if you have the f/i model but ive seen worse. a few insurance companys considered my rs eclipse a sports car. my last car was a 520hp 3kgt which wasnt fun on insurance, and now a srt4 is just nuts considering way to many teens bought them before they learned to handle power and wreck about one a week.


----------



## Bear

well, if were just listing cars here...umm

as of now we have (the family)

2004 Lexus LX470 (pearl white) - For Mammoth Trips and such, an awsome snow car
2006 BMW 7series (black) - Mom's grocerie getter
2004 Hyundai Tiburon GT (yellow) - Brothers
2005 Hyundai Tiburon GT (silver) - Mine
2003 Chevy Corvette (yellow) - Mom's toy...that I drive more than she does....go figure
2005 Chevy Corvette (blue) - Dad's daily driver
2006 Chevy Corvette Z06 (black...best car ever  ) - Dad's toy
1954 Chevy Corvette (Pennant Blue) - Were not done with it yet, but we are completely restoring it to stock

I would show pics, but it is just too many, maybe some other time


----------



## Osiris

Gump said:


> humm i wouldnt consider your car a sports car. even if you have the f/i model but ive seen worse. a few insurance companys considered my rs eclipse a sports car. my last car was a 520hp 3kgt which wasnt fun on insurance, and now a srt4 is just nuts considering way to many teens bought them before they learned to handle power and wreck about one a week.


 
By insurance means it is considered a sports car which is what i meant, i have a completely clean driving record and its at 1k every 6mos. but don't worry the car is undergoing modifications soon  to each their own.


----------



## CaysE

Hey Bear, can I take the Z06 for a spin? DDDDDDDD


----------



## Bear

um...no

dad's only let me drive it once, but I guess thats cuz I just recently learned to drive stick... any whoo

yea the answers gonna have to be no, but....well here's a pic


----------



## robyn

how many people here can only drive automatic?


----------



## Osiris

Can drive both automatic and 5speed, i prefer 5speed, o baby do i like it


----------



## Bear

its 6spds 4 me as soon as i get a new car....about the time i get outta college


----------



## fish_doc

2 of mine are automatics
The other 2 are sticks
1 is a 3 
1 is a 5 

Its the jeep that is a 3 and If I really pushed it I could get the front wheels off the ground. (Not a good thing with those old top heavy jeeps) I have also put a fiberglass body on it so it is extreamly light and it is the CJ5 so it is the short body which also has less weight. Then it has the 304 8cylinder in there with none of the modern electronics to power. I have been considering putting a 4 barrel in there. I figure how much worse could it be on gas. LOL


----------



## robyn

over here, most manuals have 5 gears. iv neva seen a car with 3 gears before


----------



## fish_doc

Takes a bit of getting use to switching between the 3 and 5 speeds. 
I don't know if they make them anymore It is in my 1978 Jeep so it has a few years on it. But less than 30,000 miles.  Thats about 1,000 miles a year. Enough to keep it running smooth but not wear it out. I finally replaced the tires for the first time last year. Not because of tire wear but because of dry rot. I guess 28 Years on a set of tires was not that bad. At least I got my moneys worth. LOL


----------



## Guest

I don't think I could drive a stick but I'm sure I could learn, hey bear, let me take the ZO6 for a spin, I'll have my permit next year. :lol:


----------



## robyn

lo. here most ppl learn 2 drive on manual. even if they only drive auto after they get their licence, at least you hav the choice. i can drive auto fine - theres not much 2 it, but manuals a diff story. no1 will take me driving so iv only driven manual a couple of times. the last time i went driving i took a diff car 2 the 1 iv been driving. tried it out in the parking a bit then tried 2 drive home. that was a bad move. hadnt been driving 2 mins when the cops pulled me ova!!! and i really dnt like cops. they scare the hell outta me. and it ddnt help that the 1 cop was standing there ready 2 unholster his gun


----------



## HybridS130

First off, Bear that's a beautiful Z06. I can only imagine what 505bhp from the factory feels like. 

Anywho, here is mine. Taken from the "Member's Rides" section of another forum. 

Year-1979 

Make-Datsun 

Model-280zx (2+2 5-speed)

Chassis-HGS130

Engine-L28E-2.8 liter I-6 SOHC 
-Cam gear eight degrees of valve timing advance
-Upgraded distributor cap & rotor
-Taylor high energy 8mm spark plug wires
-NGK spark plugs
-various little things such as vacuum plugs, new air filter, fuel filter, bypassed EGR,
-possibly 6-2-1 header, no cat, and some kind of nice exhaust to come

Transmission-Stock but one day will be swapped for T5

Rearend-Stock but one day will be swapped for R200 LSD

Suspension-Stock and I have no idea on future plans, same goes for rims and tires. 





































Oh yeah, and depending on my income and financial status in the near future plans for it will be either a LT1/T56 or a LS1/T56.


----------



## Shaggy

Bear said:


> well, if were just listing cars here...umm
> 
> as of now we have (the family)
> 
> 2004 Lexus LX470 (pearl white) - For Mammoth Trips and such, an awsome snow car
> 2006 BMW 7series (black) - Mom's grocerie getter
> 2004 Hyundai Tiburon GT (yellow) - Brothers
> 2005 Hyundai Tiburon GT (silver) - Mine
> 2003 Chevy Corvette (yellow) - Mom's toy...that I drive more than she does....go figure
> 2005 Chevy Corvette (blue) - Dad's daily driver
> 2006 Chevy Corvette Z06 (black...best car ever  ) - Dad's toy
> 1954 Chevy Corvette (Pennant Blue) - Were not done with it yet, but we are completely restoring it to stock
> 
> I would show pics, but it is just too many, maybe some other time


What does your parents do for a living Bear? As in work. Very nice list of cars there, black is my color 

With me, I have 2 vehicles...

2007 Chevy LT Tahoe (blue) - This is the wifey's tahoe. This has remote start, automatic back door lift. Nice SUV!
2006 Chevy Duramax Diesel Crew cab 3/4 ton Truck (BLACK) - This is my work truck. 

Pics on the way..


----------



## Bear

My dad works at and owns half of a successful business 

and thanks for the complements, I just love that car (rated at 3.8 0-60 from chevy , but will run 3.4. One of the fastest thing out there...good times)


----------



## CrystalRose

Ok I'm posting a pic of my new car...my nice red explorer I posted before got totaled while it was parked out front a few weeks ago by a 16 year old messing with his radio  So got a mercury mountaineer to replace it finally. Pick it up this Friday.


----------



## Shaggy

What type of biz?


----------



## Bear

a good one


----------



## predator

Hey something i can relate to...

Sara:









Ashley:









Tiffany:









and

Chloe:









-me


----------



## mrmoby

I had a Tiffany just like that many moons ago. I'm looking for another!


----------



## Osiris




----------



## icp

.......................


----------



## CaysE

Buuuuuuuuuuuump.


----------



## trashion

Pfffft, cars. I ride my bike and take the bus.


----------



## Guest

^^^^I USED TO DO THAT!!!!^^^^

(no busses here....but I put 1200 miles on my bike in the last 3 years....lol)

I now have a car....2003 honda accord....I love it...lol


----------

